
Hacking "Mrs. Clinton’s amateurish private email server"? – WSJ - shahryc
http://www.wsj.com/articles/domestic-and-foreign-issues-with-mrs-clintons-email-1438808535
======
shahryc
that's a good point, I wonder else is making the same mistake

~~~
stephenr
I can't read the article because its paywalled, but what exactly is amateurish
about running a private email server?

